# Good god....WHEN IS THE CCP COMING OUT???



## smakmauz (Jun 18, 2014)

Just what the title says....anybody know when it's coming to shelves? All the info I can find on it is that it was supposed to here by now.

Anyone on here close to somebody at walther...a little insider info?

I want one real bad.. mmmmkay


----------



## HiVel (Sep 5, 2014)

I do not have the info you requested but I can tell you what I read somewhere-Walther sent a gun to the Feds to check out and they sent it back missing some parts -don't know if it was ok'd or not-sort a stupid excuse for the delay. None of my LGS know a date.
I can tell you that several years ago buddy and I bought 2 gas operated 9mm pistols that were imported to Miami from South Africa. I think it was a DuPlesis design. Anyhow it was a POS for sure. 
Looked sort of like a Glock 19. It literally fell apart under shooting and got almost too hot to hold. Not a good gun. It had a problem with little rubber o-ring washers that were on the recoil rod under the barrel. They would disintegrate! My trigger literally fell off the gun -the whole thing. Luckily I found it and reassembled the thing. I called the company in Miami and talked to the actual designer of the gun., He sent me a couple dozen of the little O-rings. Had to replace them all the time. Ran out of them and traded the gun. The gun recoiled like hell-really hard hitter. with regular 9mm ammo. I would really think twice before I bought any gas operated gun this size in plastic again. Or any gas operated pistol. I bet this thing flops big time and I love Walthers and have had and still have several.


----------



## Horn (May 30, 2015)

*Have A "Gas operated" One*

I wouldn't discount all "gas operated" hand guns. I have a H&K P7M8 bought new thirty years ago and it still runs strong. I think people who
have tried to clone the original HK P7 series simply failed in their efforts. In looking at the new Walther design it appears to me to be very
similar to the P7 design. Maybe Walther being Walther may succeed where others have failed.
As for the "heat"____yes the area above the trigger can get hot. For the American sales (The P7M8) H&K added a plastic heat shield. I think
H&K's original intention to design a pistol for German police I don't think they thought about someone firing a couple hundred rounds at some
range. I had a P7 supposedly a German police trade-in. I don't think it's ever been issued. I fired a couple of hundred rounds in it and noticed
the heat but I didn't find it serious enough be bothersome. I sold it since I had my P7M8 and still do.
My H&K P7M8 is the most accurate hand gun I've ever fired. It carried well since it's not a large pistol. I have a P232 and when laying it on top
of the P7M8__the size is close.
The one problem with all of the P7 pistols is finding a holster for them. They're butt heavy! The holster design must take that into consideration.
I think Walther paid attention to those handgun forums and "listened" to many of the women shooter__a fast growing number___complaining
about them being too hard to rack. The new Walther addresses this.
I think Ruger "listened" too about so many owners of the M&P Shield buying those APEX trigger kits. I feel too many Shield owners are trying
to make the Shield (a fine SD trigger) into a range pistol. I checked out the Ruger and found the trigger too light for most people using it
for their SD pistol. When you feel your life may be ending a twenty pound trigger won't be noticed. 
The P7 pistols are all steel.

"People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf." 
-- George Orwell


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

The CCP is out but I haven't seen one. But Walthers are hard to find from what I have seen, especially models like the PPQ, P99, and P99c. I'd wait on the CCP anyway. I haven't heard all good things about it in the walther forum site.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Horn said:


> I wouldn't discount all "gas operated" hand guns. I have a H&K P7M8 bought new thirty years ago and it still runs strong. I think people who
> have tried to clone the original HK P7 series simply failed in their efforts. In looking at the new Walther design it appears to me to be very
> similar to the P7 design. Maybe Walther being Walther may succeed where others have failed.
> As for the "heat"____yes the area above the trigger can get hot. For the American sales (The P7M8) H&K added a plastic heat shield. I think
> ...


First off--they are out--but typical Walther--limited production is the key word

Bought one for concealed carry(what else)--I can pocket carry to work in a holster for a glock 19---it works well enough for summer carry anyway

and you are right--many compare it to the HK p7-- I never owned one so I could not tell ya

as for shooting it-- great gun very accurate--no issues after 200 rounds this week alone

Had issues with the initial take down(field strip) but used a plastic strip(like a screwdriver only plastic) and it is easy now --the part supplied for takedown does not always release the locking hook in the rear of the gun- a screw driver ( or similar part) does--then it is easy-

-I have the stainless slide--you can see all the dirt that builds up due to t he design of the pistol(fixed barrel)--no biggie--I love cleaning my guns anyway--she is a real treat-- perfect for any concealed carry on my part

love the Walther(H-K P30) like ergonomic grips!

hope this helps you

happy safe shooting


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

muckaleewarrior said:


> The CCP is out but I haven't seen one. But Walthers are hard to find from what I have seen, especially models like the PPQ, P99, and P99c. I'd wait on the CCP anyway. I haven't heard all good things about it in the walther forum site.


per usual--there are people out there who nitt pick every little thing-- you can choose to believe them--or try one yourself-- I do not think you can go wrong with a walther or h-k or sig or cz for that matter


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I have three Walthers already. They are very fine weapons. I have no need for a CCP. A PPQ M1 is the only one left on my radar.


----------

